# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  solar panels: NSW installation

## tony2096

Had my 3kW solar panel system installed last week: here is my experience.. 
6 weeks ago I knew nothing about solar. Started reading whirlpool and became an instant expert. Green - Home - Whirlpool Forums. In NSW, the gross feed-in tariff means that the best value system is the biggest you can afford (over the long term): 
1.5kW system costs around $3k and generates $1,500pa
3kW syste costs around $9k and generates $3,000pa
So looking at the return over 6 years (NSW gov guarantees buying my electricity for $0.60 for the next 6.5 years and EA adds another 6c) the larger system gives me a profit of $9k vs $6k 
I chose an installer recommended on whirlpool that gave an install date of 4 weeks later. This was important to me since I was worried about the federal or state government changing the incentives before I was connected. Panels were installed on the agreed date and the meter was switched the following day. I've been generating 14kWh per day on clear days this week which seems pretty good for winter. 
Note that NSW government has announced a review of their solar bonus scheme this week due to the 50MW limit being reached. So expect some change early next year? http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__dat...nus-scheme.pdf 
Tony

----------


## tony2096

Note that for anyone in NSW signing up for solar after midnight last night have lost the chance to get 60c per kWh from the government and will now only receive 20c.  http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__dat...iew-Report.pdf

----------


## jago

I saw that on the news so the bean counters have pushed the economics so that solar is no longer a economic viable option in NSW... I understnad they're looking how to get out of the contracts tgat are already in place. I expect Country Energy to lead the way.

----------


## Bloss

> I saw that on the news so the bean counters have pushed the economics so that solar is no longer a economic viable option in NSW... I understnad they're looking how to get out of the contracts tgat are already in place. I expect Country Energy to lead the way.

  Nah - existing contracts can't be altered or reneged on - it would cost them more than it does to honour them! The new arrangements have transitional provisions too that are clearly explained in the link already provided.

----------


## jago

do you have the Camberra SP ...Let's hope that's the case as I know it's been tasked at senior level to back door these deals and I know that at least 2 newspapers are looking at this because of a politicians interest in overturning these deals... In effect a @@@@ storm for the coming weeks. It should make fit interesting viewing

----------


## sundancewfs

Gross feed in tariffs, to my mind, are an unrealistic business model. How can it be sustainable to pay someone for electricity they are producing but not supplying to the grid???

----------


## Metung

Can someone please explain why a system that generates twice as much electricity as another costs three times the price (1.5kw for $3000 v's 3 kw for $9000) . Why not just put in two 1.5 kw systems and save yourself $3000  :Annoyed: .

----------


## woodbe

This is after selling the RECs, yes? 
The RECs get a 5x multiplier for the first 1.5kw 
woodbe.

----------


## Bloss

> do you have the Camberra SP ...Let's hope that's the case as I know it's been tasked at senior level to back door these deals and I know that at least 2 newspapers are looking at this because of a politicians interest in overturning these deals... In effect a @@@@ storm for the coming weeks. It should make fit interesting viewing

  Not sure how these rumours start, and no doubt who ever is telling you thinks it has legs but the notion is nonsense. Politicians effectively have no power to overturn a legal contract - they can only change the terms and conditions of new contracts not already in existence. I say 'effectively' because the only way is to pay compensation for the full value of the contract foregone - and that would cost more than simply allowing the contracts to run to their expiration. The NSW announcement is very clear about how the changes will be made. 
What si  ore likely IMO is that NSW will have to come to a more sensible compromise position - with say a FiT of 40c or so. But who knows.

----------


## watson

*Admin Notice:* 
This thread has been moved to the Debate area to keep the Normal Solar Forum clear.
So Go for it.

----------


## watson

:Bump: 
Just 'cos I moved it.there's no need to stop....sheesh..I've become the kiss of death :Duh:

----------


## jago

> Not sure how these rumours start, and no doubt who ever is telling you thinks it has legs but the notion is nonsense. Politicians effectively have no power to overturn a legal contract - they can only change the terms and conditions of new contracts not already in existence. I say 'effectively' because the only way is to pay compensation for the full value of the contract foregone - and that would cost more than simply allowing the contracts to run to their expiration. The NSW announcement is very clear about how the changes will be made. 
> What si  ore likely IMO is that NSW will have to come to a more sensible compromise position - with say a FiT of 40c or so. But who knows.

  
These rumours normally come out of Canberra LOL but this time from a very senior sources at EA and Country Energy and the newspapers well I am not saying on that...the politicians Macquarie St most are lawyers and they constantly change or overturn things without consultation and or compensation, but it is an election year in NSW 2011. The law is an @@@@,  and NO is not No in the eyes of the law its all up for intereptation!

----------

